# Coaches Please Help!!



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a pic of a target I shot in a 450 round. I shot a 441 with 21X. As seen in the pic I dropped one completely in the red.(almost 2) LOL. My mind thought I had shot and I dropped my bow arm as I shot. But what I see mostly is low and left misses. I have recently switched to a higher wrist. I shoot with a Stan 4 finger thumb release. I only dropped 2 points in the 1st half. Can it be that I am getting fatigued and getting lax in my shot routine? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Post up and give me some pointers from what you see in the picture. Thanx.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi curt, what i see here in my opinion is a weak follow through,your mind will know you shot.. the mayjor causes of low left is the archer is quits on the shot... a effort of trying to see the flight..your conclusion should only happens after the arrow hits the target..well this is my opinion without seeing you shoot. you must only think X if anything else crosses the mind... let down..because we only shoot perfect arrows.......thats what i see in the pics... mike 66:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanx for your input Mike.:thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Well after taking in everyones opinions here and in PM's, I decided on keeping with what I was doing but changing my rear weight distribution. I had a 14" rear stabilizer bar on the right and I switched from right to left to try and over come the low left misses. 

I shot a 5-Spot league tonight and befor I did I shot a Vegas (300) round at 10 yards and I shot a 300 with 29 X's. I noticed by shooting "Close" that it really helped me hold on the X. It really builds your confidence and lets you get in your comfort zone.

I then shot my 5-Spot league. I noticed I could hold better and had a new found confidence holding onto the X and trusting the float. I shot a 299 with 53X. The very last shot I took too long on the shot and I bobbed and instead of letting down I tried to muscle it back up on spot and I bobbed and it went off thus putting me in the blue! I shook my head in disbelief. I asked myself why didn't you just let down and re-group? And then I laughed and my buddy shooting league with me said to me," I can't believe you just did that"! The first half I had only dropped 3 X's and I was holding great. 

I had been letting down through out the game when the shot didn't break within a certain time frame or if "BOB" reared his ugly head. Thanx to people like Nuts&Bolts, Hood and Mike66, their advice, illustrations and life experience has helped me a bunch. And my buddies Nate, Chris and Chris that have helped me along the way too. 

I am still a work in progress but I am enjoying every step of the way. Shoot em' Up and thanx again fella's. :thumb:


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

you might try archerylessonsonline adam is great and can help you know matter what skill level your at


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

z34mann said:


> you might try archerylessonsonline adam is great and can help you know matter what skill level your at


And that is FREE?


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

you know, when the shot goes off, everyone always talks about follow through>>>>what is follow through???????

to me it is proper form while aiming>>>that gives you good follow through


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

and Yankee, did you know that a bow can shoot a robinhood EVERY shot if shot through a machine

I became a shooting machine and you can too!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanx Hood. I'm working on it brother. :thumb:


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*your welcome*

its nice to hear someone say thanks,,,[ only shoot perfect arrows ] buddy


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Yer welcome Yankee

Just remember

Aim Hard & Jerk Fast

a slow jerk never hits the spot

I better get out of this coaches corner>>>-----------------> I could stir things up and get banned


----------

